# So disgusting!!



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tri Coloured Cavalier King Charles *Pregnant*
£500

This is a very genuine sale please read for more information.

I have a beautiful tri Coloured Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who I am very reluctantly rehoming through no fault of her own.
She is 22 months old, has her pedigree certificate but no Kc paperwork, she is fully vaccinated including kennel cough and I have her vaccination card for her, she is also tested and clear from canine herpes.
She has been mated 4 weeks ago to my black & Tan Cavalier who is here and can be seen. I am sure she is pregnant as she is clearly showing the signs of being pregnant. I will explain why I am rehoming a pregnant dog over the phone.
She has an excellent temperament with ALL other dogs, kids and people although she is very shy until she gets to know you.
She is quite a small cavalier but has been checked over by the vet and I have been told that she is in good health and although small she has a good pelvis so should cope well with a litter of puppies. She has never before been bred from.
She is currently out in kennels but previously she was in the house and generally very clean.
Please feel free to call for any more details. Please no timewaster as this is a sad sale and please no witheld numbers making pathetic accusations that I am selling a pregnant dog. I must stress this is genuine and I have no other choice.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Tri Coloured Cavalier King Charles *Pregnant*
> £500
> 
> This is a very genuine sale please read for more information.
> ...


that isnt in kent by any chance


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Not Another!!!
remembering the last one!
Lets hope this girl gets the same treatment eh Cav!!!
Hope it aint the same breeder!
DT


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

This makes me mad, give her the miss mate jab, why is she in kennels now, why would you sell a pregnant dog, why would anyone do this poor baby


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

its not that woman again is it?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Chloes thread I think it was!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry what woman am i missing something?


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Why do people sell pregnant dogs?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Why do people sell pregnant dogs?


They don't give a dam


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

the dog is Nottinghamshire and this breeder as lots & lots of litters


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cav said:


> the dog is Nottinghamshire and this breeder as lots & lots of litters


OMG ive just found the ad and the poor little dog looks so young and absolutley terrified

B******DS!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> OMG ive just found the ad and the poor little dog looks so young and absolutley terrified
> 
> B******DS!!!


year she looks so frail

such a shame poor little mite


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

cav said:


> the dog is Nottinghamshire and this breeder as lots & lots of litters


I am in Nottinghamshire!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cav said:


> year she looks so frail
> 
> such a shame poor little mite


i wonder if the tax man knows theyre breeding all these dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am in Nottinghamshire!


theyre in Whitwell Sue, ill pm you the link.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i wonder if the tax man knows theyre breeding all these dogs


they dont reg the pups but they seem have pups available all the time

its getting the proof


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i can not help not with having pups i can not risk it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cav said:


> they dont reg the pups but they seem have pups available all the time
> 
> its getting the proof


its so frustrating isnt it i cant get that poor dogs little face off my mind now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> its so frustrating isnt it i cant get that poor dogs little face off my mind now


yes wish i had not seen it either lets hope a decent person comes along but i doubt it


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

just seen this, du think its the same person???

Tri Colour Cavalier Kc Spaniel Pregnant
£350 Whitwell, Nottinghamshire 

I have a beautiful 14 month old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel girl who I am reluctantly rehoming. 

Please note she has been mated so is probably pregnant. I have the male dog here to be seen who she has been mated to. He is a solid black & Tan very well proven KC registered Cavalier.
She is brilliant with all people especially kids and fantastic with cats. She walks very well on the lead and has brilliant recall and will travel happily in a car for hours. She is good at the grooming parlour and is perfectly house trained. Whilst she is fine with other dogs when out on walks her only fault is that she has taken a dislike to living with other dogs. And whilst there has been no actual fights she will growl at other dogs in the house with her. This has only occured since she has been mated which would make me think she is possibly pregnant. Also her vulva is still swollen following her season. I need to rehome her asap as I am finding it very difficult and unfair on her keeping her seperate from my other dogs.
I bred her myself and kept her back to run on to breed from as she is a large Cavalier and hence the perfect build to breed from.
I still have both her mum here so you can see them and I have a copy of her 5 generation pedigree certificate. (Mum & Dad are both KC registered and you can see their papers but the litter was never registered as we lost mum's papers when the litter was born and have since been found!!) She is fully vaccinated to date including kennel cough and she is tested negative (Clear) for canine herpes. I don't have her vaccination card though as I have searched everywhere for it and can't find it. (We have moved house in the last 18 months and a lot of things got lost in the house move).
She will make someone either a fantastic only dog pet and will fit in brilliant with a family, or due to her size she will make a lovely breeding girl, but I do not want her going to live stuck in a kennel. I could put her in a kennel here but as she has always lived in the house I don't feel that it would be fair to her, so she would probably suit a hobby breeder or as a pet but someone who wants to have the odd litter from her.
Please feel free to contact me for more details about her or to arrange to come and meet her.
Thanks I don't have a camera at present but I will add photos of her asap.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

kiara said:


> just seen this, du think its the same person???
> 
> Tri Colour Cavalier Kc Spaniel Pregnant
> £350 Whitwell, Nottinghamshire
> ...


OMG is she selling too pregnant dogs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Could this not be reported to the local [email protected] or is there anyone who would listen!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i live really close to whitwell, if needed i can go round to hers...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

why is the bloke holding her little legs together in the photo she looks scared out of her life and looking around for someone


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i live really close to whitwell, if needed i can go round to hers...


Noush lives close too! And I am only thirt mile away!
What you planning!! Beating em up


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

i cant find a link to the first ad, can someone pm it to me please. x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i think the council should be informed its disgusting! theyre advertising dogs all over that site,puppies and stud dogs and they all look terrified!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Am I missing something here
Why all the selling of "mated" bitches.
Sorry Ive been out and only just seen this


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Noush lives close too! And I am only thirt mile away!
> What you planning!! Beating em up


would love to but it would be my luck to end up arrested and charged for gbh 

i am happy to go round to get any / all the dogs tho, specially if there is a few of us.

(just realised that i must live close to Noush )


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

cant find anything :confused1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> would love to but it would be my luck to end up arrested and charged for gbh
> 
> i am happy to go round to get any / all the dogs tho, specially if there is a few of us.
> 
> (just realised that i must live close to Noush )


hahaa i'd never heard of Whitwell and i only live about 15 miles away...so DT tells me


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe these pregnant bitches, being pregnant is simpy a "selling point" for these breeders? They know/hope it will be easier to sell an adult in pup, than an adult dog?

Either someone who sees the chance to make some money from the ensuing litter will be keen to buy her, or a dog lover who feels sorry for the poor bitch 

There does seem to be a trend in selling in pup dogs now. 

All just a ploy to get a sale if you ask me


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Maybe these pregnant bitches, being pregnant is simpy a "selling point" for these breeders? They know/hope it will be easier to sell an adult in pup, than an adult dog?
> 
> Either someone who sees the chance to make some money from the ensuing litter will be keen to buy her, or a dog lover who feels sorry for the poor bitch
> 
> ...


my thoughts exactly..a sales ploy and yes sadly there seems to be more and more of such ads


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

if i e-mail them give them a peice of my mind they wont listen  all they care about is £££££


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noush can you go pinch all the dogs please and beat the bloke up


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> would love to but it would be my luck to end up arrested and charged for gbh
> 
> i am happy to go round to get any / all the dogs tho, specially if there is a few of us.
> 
> (just realised that i must live close to Noush )


You mean steal em


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cav said:


> noush can you go pinch all the dogs please and beat the bloke up


yes me and Mumof6 are going round tonight to save them all and rip that blokes head off:001_unsure:.....i so wish that could be true


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You mean steal em


*checks behind to see whos watching*

can't say on an open forum....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> yes me and Mumof6 are going round tonight to save them all and rip that blokes head off:001_unsure:.....i so wish that could be true


oohhh well if you really want to im in and so is my oh :lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> yes me and Mumof6 are going round tonight to save them all and rip that blokes head off:001_unsure:.....i so wish that could be true


year it is a shame we can not do nothing  i bet they do have a licence as they breed all time and must have so many dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> oohhh well if you really want to im in and so is my oh :lol:


i think we should pick up DT along the way shes far more scary


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i think we should pick up DT along the way shes far more scary


definately.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> definately.... :lol:


Seriously Guys! I have a PLAN!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
And I just love it when a plan comes together!:thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

so they have studs,pups for sale and preganant dogs for sale and yes they do have a licence


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seriously Guys! I have a PLAN!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
> And I just love it when a plan comes together!:thumbup:


count me in (not that i know what the plan is yet )


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seriously Guys! I have a PLAN!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
> And I just love it when a plan comes together!:thumbup:


spill the beans then:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

cav said:


> so they have studs,pups for sale and preganant dogs for sale and yes they do have a licence


How do you know they have a licence?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

cav said:


> spill the beans then:thumbup:


Just fell at the first hurdle!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> How do you know they have a licence?


ive just seen all the adverts they got on


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

cav said:


> ive just seen all the adverts they got on


where are the adverts please?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just fell at the first hurdle!


they always get away with it


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am local too... will someone point me in the right direction. I might go and see whats happening


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am local too... will someone point me in the right direction. I might go and see whats happening


Whitwell! Nr Worksop!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> where are the adverts please?


on the pets4homes site just put cavalier in and area you will see all the adverts


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I am local too... will someone point me in the right direction. I might go and see whats happening


pmed you ....


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

cav said:


> on the pets4homes site just put cavalier in and area you will see all the adverts


thank you...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I wish I had the money.

Anyone want to buy a dog with me???


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I wish I had the money.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a dog with me???


i will...

not got much money but will put some in to get her


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i can chip in as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

But havn't we been there and done that before! if will only encourage them to do it again and again and again!

Also!!! wonder what relationship the stud is to the bitches??


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just looking at her pics... Am thinking syringo....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just looking at her pics... Am thinking syringo....


 What does that mean Tanya?
summat nasty???


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I know you dont get the lightening responses as seen on tv. But the animal welfare acts given a lot more powers. Wont it be worth reporting to the rspca its better than doing nothing. Otherwise it might be worth contacting the local dog warden in the council for that area. A lot of the individual dog wardens do care


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Just had another brainwave!
But not going to put it on the forum!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They are licensed breeders... surely there must be a law about selling in whelp bitches?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> They are licensed breeders... surely there must be a law about selling in whelp bitches?


well you would have thought so!
But I wouldn't mind betting there isn't!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

If you have a licence how many dogs can you keep??


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Limitless I think


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

cav said:


> If you have a licence how many dogs can you keep??


Think you now have to have a licence if you have more then three breeding bitches! (used to be two I think) Whether it alters from council to council I dont know! But would suspect once licenced they dont keep that firm a count!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG... I just googled her number :crying:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Did that a bit back. Its disgusting.

CC


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> OMG... I just googled her number :crying:


its bad isnt it... :scared:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> OMG... I just googled her number :crying:


no need to google! t;is on the advert! clear aas a bell!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But havn't we been there and done that before! if will only encourage them to do it again and again and again!
> 
> Also!!! wonder what relationship the stud is to the bitches??


They'll sell her anyway... some muppet will see it as a way for a fast earner...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> no need to google! t;is on the advert! clear aas a bell!


yep but if you google it you will see more adverts they have on:scared:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just googled the number am I right in thinking they dont just have cavs?? But chi and Dachshund too???


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

cav said:


> yep but if you google it you will see more adverts they have on:scared:


If you search whitwell on P4H it gives you all nine of em!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You know I dont really get on with my ex due to his ways.. But At times like these he does come in handy....

He happened to bump into a similar situ many moons ago, with GSD.... In Manc a person was breeding them... So he went to look they had them from pups to 2 years old for sale.. in terrible conditions.. He left without a pup, rallied his mates together... And a few of them stormed the place and took a few of the dogs... (these were big burley chaps) And as they left said any repercussions and they will have every authority going round... Personally I reckon him and his mates prob just really scared them...

But at times like these.. i guess someone like him does come in handy..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/91439-soooo-angry.html

Im guessing this is about the same person?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

And on that thread it is suggested to report them to the inland revenue..


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well thats me out. OH has put his foot down and said no way, never.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

year so they do it all the time.......thought as much


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And on that thread it is suggested to report them to the inland revenue..


did they report them?
ive reported a few people in the past


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So if anyone wants to rescue her and they need a midwoof I'm on hand


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So who has time for the authorities tomorrow.. I'm sorry I haven't as I am meant to be flying to Spain.. Although I have just been advised flight canceled till either later in day or day after.. grrr


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cav said:


> did they report them?
> ive reported a few people in the past


I haven't read the thread.. Ive possibly commented on it though I cant remember it.. when I googled the number the thread was there on the list..


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

You hate to think of a dog in that state has anyone been in touch with cav rescue?? I know they aren't registered but they might be able to help. If we are chipping let me know.

Sadly lots of people dump pregnant dogs we've had two in rescue ourselves both of which I picked up one from a puppy farmer that scared the pants off me where I managed to get the stud out but I know they had others not so lucky and the second was in a coal cellar  Pups all gone now and mum's looking for a new home.

Sad thing is that if this poor little sod is pregnant she really needs help 

I still have pups so can't take her in but someone might be able to foster her if she was brought out sadly might be the only way.

If the person selling her owned her mum and she is registered to her then all she would need to do is to contact the KC and ask for a duplicate of her registration papers however if its all a lie and she's a rescue or was never registered then thats fraudulent and you can complain to trading standards.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I haven't read the thread.. Ive possibly commented on it though I cant remember it.. when I googled the number the thread was there on the list..


I have not seen that thread before defo worth contacting inland rev


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

nfp20 said:


> If the person selling her owned her mum and she is registered to her then all she would need to do is to contact the KC and ask for a duplicate of her registration papers however if its all a lie and she's a rescue or was never registered then thats fraudulent and you can complain to trading standards.


Exactly that is all I did.. I just got a duplicate.. Im sure they tried to charge me for it..


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I could take her in if the finances agreed, sadly OH is in charge of finances


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nfp20 said:


> You hate to think of a dog in that state has anyone been in touch with cav rescue?? I know they aren't registered but they might be able to help. If we are chipping let me know.
> 
> Sadly lots of people dump pregnant dogs we've had two in rescue ourselves both of which I picked up one from a puppy farmer that scared the pants off me where I managed to get the stud out but I know they had others not so lucky and the second was in a coal cellar  Pups all gone now and mum's looking for a new home.
> 
> ...


Rescue wont have the £500 they want  a peson like this wont budge on price


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I come from Notts, and know Whitwell. I'm going to have fun tomorrow. These bast#@ds are not getting away with it this time. Rest assured


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone else read the thread I linked...

Here is there bisness address..lol


Landline is for this business:
Ashley Taxis
12 Ashley Court, Worksop, Nottinghamshire, S81 7LY
01909 481111


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Has anyone else read the thread I linked...
> 
> Here is there bisness address..lol
> 
> ...


I have read it and by the looks of things they do it all the time and i did not see a post that said they reported them.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cav said:


> I have read it and by the looks of things they do it all the time and i did not see a post that said they reported them.


Ive just read it now.. It just said what should be done..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive just read it now.. It just said what should be done..


yes so i dont think they were reported


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cav said:


> yes so i dont think they were reported


So basically we know they have been breeding many litters for 10 months atleast!

And one bitch and litter were up for sale for a £1000..... Now thats a lorra wonga to be earning... Who needs a job..


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking on google earth, I don't think that address is where the dogs are kept. Where did you get the details from hun? It just doesn't look like there are any outbuildings to hold any dogs to me  and they have so many, surely they can't all be in the house?

As an aside, I know that taxi firm too  I hope it not them.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> So basically we know they have been breeding many litters for 10 months atleast!
> 
> And one bitch and litter were up for sale for a £1000..... Now thats a lorra wonga to be earning... Who needs a job..


year they making heaps and look at the state of the poor dogs...dont look healthy do they?

tax man would be very interested


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Looking on google earth, I don't think that address is where the dogs are kept. Where did you get the details from hun? It just doesn't look like there are any outbuildings to hold any dogs to me  and they have so many, surely they can't all be in the house?
> 
> As an aside, I know that taxi firm too  I hope it not them.


I guess the person who owns that firm is the breeder or an employee.. It was on the link I posted... So at a guess I would say the address isn't where pups are as generaly peeps with taxi firms either hire a base or rent one... Generally due to the time of night taxi drivers are back and too..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I guess the person who owns that firm is the breeder or an employee.. It was on the link I posted... So at a guess I would say the address isn't where pups are as generaly peeps with taxi firms either hire a base or rent one... Generally due to the time of night taxi drivers are back and too..


are they on e-pupz as that will show addy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cav said:


> are they on e-pupz as that will show addy


Im not a member of E pupz.. So I dont think I would see.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive just had a look.. only 2 pups nottingham and they have papers..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive just had a look.. only 2 pups nottingham and they have papers..


yep same here

how can we get the details?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Also the address you posted is in Worksop itself, not in Whitwell. I've scoured Whitwell on GE, but can't see anything obvious, it was a long shot anyway, lol.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Also the address you posted is in Worksop itself, not in Whitwell. I've scoured Whitwell on GE, but can't see anything obvious, it was a long shot anyway, lol.


eeerm but least your trying


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

dont worry I'll find out where they are tomorrow if no one else finds it first  I did find a landline number for them on an old cached ad though!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i can ring in the morning saying i want buy a pup see if i can get some details but i doubt they will sell them from home


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

On some adds there were 4 numbers associated with them..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> On some adds there were 4 numbers associated with them..


yes they are trying cover the tracks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cav said:


> yes they are trying cover the tracks


When I used to sell horses and ponies If I sold more than two a year I was classed as a dealer..... And would have had to pay business rates... You can pick up sim cards for nothing these days and don't have to register them.. so there will always be away to get around these things..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> When I used to sell horses and ponies If I sold more than two a year I was classed as a dealer..... And would have had to pay business rates... You can pick up sim cards for nothing these days and don't have to register them.. so there will always be away to get around these things..


yes your so right this is how they are getting away with it


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

God this is just awful

What i cant understand though is if they are breeders (not what id like to call them) and in it to sell pups for thier business, then why would they sell pregnant bitches, i can see where the thought comes from that its a selling ploy but wouldnt they make more money from the pups than selling the pregnant dog for 500.00 or as im writeing this im thinking, is it theres been no mateing and there will be no pups and theyv just managed to sell on a dog they dont want anymore

People like this are abismal

Good luck to you guys who are near by and may be able to help this young dog


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> God this is just awful
> 
> What i cant understand though is if they are breeders (not what id like to call them) and in it to sell pups for thier business, then why would they sell pregnant bitches, i can see where the thought comes from that its a selling ploy but wouldnt they make more money from the pups than selling the pregnant dog for 500.00 or as im writeing this im thinking, is it theres been no mateing and there will be no pups and theyv just managed to sell on a dog they dont want anymore
> 
> ...


Why sell sick puppies, when you can sell bitches that look healthy that will probably have sick puppies if they stay with them?

I see there logic after having a look around on this forum.. 4 diff threads over this breeder.. two about puppies dying and two selling bitches and bitches in pup..


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its just appaulling and they get away with it, thats the amazeing thing


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Its just appaulling and they get away with it, thats the amazeing thing


Well lets hope and pray there is something that can be done about this. Im not in the area... So hopefully someone nearer may be able to locate them and do something.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Why sell sick puppies, when you can sell bitches that look healthy that will probably have sick puppies if they stay with them?
> 
> I see there logic after having a look around on this forum.. 4 diff threads over this breeder.. two about puppies dying and two selling bitches and bitches in pup..


It does appear from another thread that they are dealing with a premises that possibly has a parvo problem. They don't want to be birthing pups into it (or shouldn't want to anyway).

If the pregnant bitches have been exposed, but are vaccinated, can they pass parvo to the pups?

Can any regulating body clear out a kennel if there is evidense of parvo contamination?

If they are selling other pups (and I didn't look at ad detail earlier, but I noted there were many) can they be sited in any manner for not disclosing the pups exposure to new owners?

CC


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

comfortcreature said:


> It does appear from another thread that they are dealing with a premises that possibly has a parvo problem. They don't want to be birthing pups into it (or shouldn't want to anyway).
> 
> If the pregnant bitches have been exposed, but are vaccinated, can they pass parvo to the pups?
> Can any regulating body clear out a kennel if there is evidense of parvo contamination?
> ...


Its very unlikely. They are protected by maternal antibodies


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Unfortunately as long as people buy their pregnant dogs and poorly bred pups, it's going to continue 

It's ironic ....shops that sold poor quality, faulty and damaged goods would soon be out of business. Yet breeders who continually sell poor quality, ill and badly bred dogs and pups, keep their head above the water :confused1: 

How come :001_unsure:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is such a disgrace , I just hope something can be done.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If you need any help let me know. Can't stand to see dogs treated this way.

I would imagine it would be impossible to change the law to make it illegal to sell a pregnant bitch ourselves.


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

If I had the cash I'd be right there but times are hard at mo!!

Fingers crossed someone will step up and help out. 

*she looks tiny I do wonder if she really is infact the age the ad states??!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me where i can see the ad,  thankyou.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Archiebaby,found the ad now 

Poor little girl.She sure as hell has no trust in that guy holding her, she is rigid as hell and looks terrified 

Sad thing is she will most likely end up with similair people as they are the ones a bitch with a belly full of pups will appeal to  

If anyone is thinking of taking her in and we are chipping in,count me in.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just realised (found the add and checked the phone number) this is the same woman who i and others have exposed on here a number of times!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/91439-soooo-angry-2.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/104470-looking-new-cavalier-next-week-4.html

This is also the place the lady who bought the pregnant chihuahua from 

Breeder needs imprisoning!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

poor poor dogs 

but surely buying the dog would only encourage them. This one would be saved but more will follow in her footsteps 

I wouldnt pay them for cruelty so they can go and treat themselves with the cash 

Disgusting people... low lifes :frown:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

google her phone numbers, schnauzers,dachs,cavs ,chi's


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I googled the phone number and found adds for several diffrent breeds. I may be completly wrong but could these dogs have came from puppy farms?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Ive been on the phone and spoke to breeder friends and these are well known for doing this and do it regular
I wish i had never looked at these adverts


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> I googled the phone number and found adds for several diffrent breeds. I may be completly wrong but could these dogs have came from puppy farms?


I think it is a puppy farm


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Reading this thread it makes my blood boil :mad5:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Reading this thread it makes my blood boil :mad5:


Disgusting isnt it!!!!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Looking at the amount of dogs and puppies they get through this looks like a huge buisiness going on  and this woman is just the front of house person 

God i wish i had the the space and money to go and scoop them all up.I know it's wrong to fill these PF pockets but on the other hand to give a few of them a loving permanant home........

How can these people be stopped? There must be something pro active we can do.I just can't get that little bitches face out of my mind


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

The advert as gone so i think she must have gone poor little thing


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh God bless her


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

SICK....SICK....SICK... :incazzato: :cursing: :mad2:
Thats what comes to mind


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Very very sad, so many dogs in these places have such a horrid life, makes you want to cry buckets


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

I know this sounds hard but the very worst thing you can do is to buy from people like this - they rely on your compassion to sell their poor dogs - and every time one is sold on another will take her place - the only way to stop this is for EVERYONE to refuse to buy from breeders like this - I cannot emphasise how important it is for this message to get through - you may well feel that by responding to ads like this and paying the £500 you are rescuing this poor bitch - but by handing over the cash you are not changing the breeders mindset ( her advert makes clear that she knows that what she's doing is viewed as wrong - but she keeps doing it ! ) but you will be *rewarding *them for their appalling breeding practices and ensuring that many many more poor dogs will be abused in the future like this .

Shout it from the roof tops - make the message as plain as you can to every dog person/club/contact/ etc etc that you know - " BUY RESPONSIBLY " and end the cycle of puppy farming, overloaded rescues and dogs used as breeding machines.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe we need to bombard the RSPCA with letters and emails. If anyone has the details of this woman i would be happy to draught a letter that we can all send. I hate what she is doing. The problem is that there are inocent people looking for pets and come across these adverts and don't realise its a puppy farm.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Or the Papers!!!!!:thumbup: This woman needs to answer for what she is doing to these poor dogs. I am sure the rspca must know of her already


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

tinamary said:


> Maybe we need to bombard the RSPCA with letters and emails. If anyone has the details of this woman i would be happy to draught a letter that we can all send. I hate what she is doing. The problem is that there are inocent people looking for pets and come across these adverts and don't realise its a puppy farm.


i'll get penning my letter right now and i also think we should all contact the council and tax man ...do we have the breeders address?,

i have to say as heartbreaking as it is i agree with Bijou


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i'll get penning my letter right now and i also think we should all contact the council and tax man ...do we have the breeders address?,
> 
> i have to say as heartbreaking as it is i agree with Bijou


yes we have breeders address i think.... i am pretty sure its easily found on google, along with the taxi business her husband runs.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Did anyone contact breed rescue? They would have helped

She doesn't even look the 22 months stated


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

More again today 

Breeding pair of CKC for sale on pets4homes.

Don't know how far this place is from Worksop but it sounds suspiciously like the same sh*tbags 

The style of ad is very similair and it asks for no e mails,same as the worksop set up.Sorry didn't think to check phone no.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> More again today
> 
> Breeding pair of CKC for sale on pets4homes.
> 
> ...


it IS the same people

a quick google on their phone numbers confirmed it


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw this picture & was really worried. I have 2 cavaliers at the moment and over the past 15 years have rescued 4.I couldnt get this image out of my head. So I rang & arranged to collect her.I didnt want to go to the kennels for fear of what I would see so met her a few miles away.She fed me a line saying she was getting attacked by her mini sausage dogs and she feared for the safety of her and the puppies.I instantly jumped into the car and fetched her, over 150 miles at 4pm hitting rush hour traffic but it would be worth getting her away. I was greeted with another dog, not the 1 in the picture.I am pleased to say, millie as she is now known is such a wonderful, caring, loving calm dog. Im still waiting to see if shes pregnant because apparently she was only mated a week prior to been advertised. I have now spent over £600 on this dog, all from worrying about her been in a kennel while pregnant. I couldve easily brought a puppy from a reputable breeder and kept some of my dignity. Yes im a mug and handed over money for her. on the asumption, i was saving her life and her puppies life.But now im happy she is safe and can live her life how it should be and not in a kennel.Since coming back on the net, Ive found this forum and feel totally disgusted that shes done it before. As some of you say, is this a selling point to get rid of knackered dogs who have breed so many litters and now they have done their job they want rid of??????. Its disgusting..., In a way I hope she is pregnant because at least it gives back a little hope that I did a good thing trying to help a pregnant dog, I would still have her but she was advertised under false pretences and i couldnt bear her to be in a kennel with her poor little body going through so much when all she wants is cuddles and warmth.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

saw this picture & was really worried. I have 2 cavaliers at the moment and over the past 15 years have rescued 4.I couldnt get this image out of my head. So I rang & arranged to collect her.I didnt want to go to the kennels for fear of what I would see so met her a few miles away.She fed me a line saying she was getting attacked by her mini sausage dogs and she feared for the safety of her and the puppies.I instantly jumped into the car and fetched her, over 150 miles at 4pm hitting rush hour traffic but it would be worth getting her away. I was greeted with another dog, not the 1 in the picture.I am pleased to say, millie as she is now known is such a wonderful, caring, loving calm dog. Im still waiting to see if shes pregnant because apparently she was only mated a week prior to been advertised. I have now spent over £600 on this dog, all from worrying about her been in a kennel while pregnant. I couldve easily brought a puppy from a reputable breeder and kept some of my dignity. Yes im a mug and handed over money for her. on the asumption, i was saving her life and her puppies life.But now im happy she is safe and can live her life how it should be and not in a kennel.Since coming back on the net, Ive found this forum and feel totally disgusted that shes done it before. As some of you say, is this a selling point to get rid of knackered dogs who have breed so many litters and now they have done their job they want rid of??????. Its disgusting..., In a way I hope she is pregnant because at least it gives back a little hope that I did a good thing trying to help a pregnant dog, I would still have her but she was advertised under false pretences and i couldnt bear her to be in a kennel with her poor little body going through so much when all she wants is cuddles and warmth.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum. I am so glad you helped this little girl. Well done. Is she in good health?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it was really good of you to do what you done and you must be a very good person indeed but did you not question that this was not the dog in the picture and where is that one?


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw this picture & was really worried. I have 2 cavaliers at the moment and over the past 15 years have rescued 4.I couldnt get this image out of my head. So I rang & arranged to collect her.I didnt want to go to the kennels for fear of what I would see so met her a few miles away.She fed me a line saying she was getting attacked by her mini sausage dogs and she feared for the safety of her and the puppies.I instantly jumped into the car and fetched her, over 150 miles at 4pm hitting rush hour traffic but it would be worth getting her away. I was greeted with another dog, not the 1 in the picture.I am pleased to say, millie as she is now known is such a wonderful, caring, loving calm dog. Im still waiting to see if shes pregnant because apparently she was only mated a week prior to been advertised. I have now spent over £600 on this dog, all from worrying about her been in a kennel while pregnant. I couldve easily brought a puppy from a reputable breeder and kept some of my dignity. Yes im a mug and handed over money for her. on the asumption, i was saving her life and her puppies life.But now im happy she is safe and can live her life how it should be and not in a kennel.Since coming back on the net, Ive found this forum and feel totally disgusted that shes done it before. As some of you say, is this a selling point to get rid of knackered dogs who have breed so many litters and now they have done their job they want rid of??????. Its disgusting..., In a way I hope she is pregnant because at least it gives back a little hope that I did a good thing trying to help a pregnant dog, I would still have her but she was advertised under false pretences and i couldnt bear her to be in a kennel with her poor little body going through so much when all she wants is cuddles and warmth.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well done for getting her. OH put his foot down and banned me, other wise I'd have been there in a shot.

Do you have any breeding experience?


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

To be honest, I was so tired after travelling it didnt occur to me it wasnt the same dog until I was 50 miles away.I was just so desperate to get home.When I rang the next day she said that the advert on the net was from someone else who'd borrowed her account for the mated the dog and then split up, that was the reason for getting rid. I was so tempted to take her back but how could I. shes not like something from a shop. Within 5 minutes of been in my house she was settled and sleeping with my other dogs.Shes so lovely. but I still feel like a right mug for falling for it if shes not pregnant. I cant go round rescuing all dogs in distress but seeing this in need I just had to do it. But now I feel so stupid for falling for it. Sorry for posting so many times, I got confused thinkiing it hadnt gone on xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw an ad like this on another site (diff breed of dog), I thought to myself ... 'What the ...!'

Glad she is safe now though, hope something gets done about this woman. People don't care about the animals, all they care about is the moolah


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh I see now... They have sold you a different dog from the one advertised, but are claiming she was mated a week ago?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> To be honest, I was so tired after travelling it didnt occur to me it wasnt the same dog until I was 50 miles away.I was just so desperate to get home.When I rang the next day she said that the advert on the net was from someone else who'd borrowed her account for the mated the dog and then split up, that was the reason for getting rid. I was so tempted to take her back but how could I. shes not like something from a shop. Within 5 minutes of been in my house she was settled and sleeping with my other dogs.Shes so lovely. but I still feel like a right mug for falling for it if shes not pregnant. I cant go round rescuing all dogs in distress but seeing this in need I just had to do it. But now I feel so stupid for falling for it. Sorry for posting so many times, I got confused thinkiing it hadnt gone on xxx


oh please dont feel stupid you are anything but, what you did was to give this little dog a chance at a normal life i was just wondering what her reply was when questioned about her not being the dog in the photo i for one applaud you for doing what you did:thumbup:


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi yes I do, I breed 1 of my cavaliers with 1 litter, because my 5 year old daughter who had cancer asked me if we could do it and it was such an enjoyable time for all of us, it put life back into our household. All 3 puppies are very local to us and we see them all the time. I had plenty of support from the vets, nurses etc. I had all the equipment in the garage and thought if ive done it before, I can save this little girls life.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> To be honest, I was so tired after travelling it didnt occur to me it wasnt the same dog until I was 50 miles away.I was just so desperate to get home.When I rang the next day she said that the advert on the net was from someone else who'd borrowed her account for the mated the dog and then split up, that was the reason for getting rid. I was so tempted to take her back but how could I. shes not like something from a shop. Within 5 minutes of been in my house she was settled and sleeping with my other dogs.Shes so lovely. but I still feel like a right mug for falling for it if shes not pregnant. I cant go round rescuing all dogs in distress but seeing this in need I just had to do it. But now I feel so stupid for falling for it. Sorry for posting so many times, I got confused thinkiing it hadnt gone on xxx


just out of interest when did you actually go and get this little dog


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

She said she'd had so many nasty phone calls that she'd taken it off. I still cant get my head around it. I was so tempted to ring the council seen as shes supposed to be a reputable breeder but ive had my hands full over the past 2 years with my daughter having cancer, that I just thought ive got her out of there and now shes safe.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Monday 11th October. She said it was mated on 5th, 7th and the 8th October so we wont know until the 1st Nov if she is or not when thats her 28thish day. Ive taken her to the vets to be checked over twice, yesterday she couldnt feel anything but it is early days. Im just hoping in a way she is to give me back a bit of dignity. I know im a silly mug but how could I not do anything after seeing that photo and then bringing Millie home (i know a different dog) but shes so sweet natured that it angers me that someone can use a dog like this and use the kindness of people who just want to help


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone got in touch with Watchdog?? Or that other guy? Cant remember his name right now....

I'm sure they have a form on their page you can fill in.

At the end of the day they are dodgy dealers, dealing in the worst way possible!! 

I'm sure their mug on the TV and stories about what they have done would maybe open peoples eyes!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> Monday 11th October. She said it was mated on 5th, 7th and the 8th October so we wont know until the 1st Nov if she is or not when thats her 28thish day. Ive taken her to the vets to be checked over twice, yesterday she couldnt feel anything but it is early days. Im just hoping in a way she is to give me back a bit of dignity. I know im a silly mug but how could I not do anything after seeing that photo and then bringing Millie home (i know a different dog) but shes so sweet natured that it angers me that someone can use a dog like this and use the kindness of people who just want to help


Can I ask what kind of condition was Milly in when you received her?

And you have done a great deed for little millie.. x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Allana said:


> Anyone got in touch with Watchdog?? Or that other guy? Cant remember his name right now....
> 
> I'm sure they have a form on their page you can fill in.
> 
> ...


The Irish dude.. something mcdermot?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> Monday 11th October. She said it was mated on 5th, 7th and the 8th October so we wont know until the 1st Nov if she is or not when thats her 28thish day. Ive taken her to the vets to be checked over twice, yesterday she couldnt feel anything but it is early days. Im just hoping in a way she is to give me back a bit of dignity. I know im a silly mug but how could I not do anything after seeing that photo and then bringing Millie home (i know a different dog) but shes so sweet natured that it angers me that someone can use a dog like this and use the kindness of people who just want to help


i just wondered because in CAV's first thread about this in september the dog was already meant to be about 4 weeks pregnant


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Him that does all the dodgy builders and that but i have seen him do another programme now as well.

I'm gonna have a look into it, they need exposing on a national scale!!


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

She needed a good bath,her feet were stained as if she was in a kennel for quite a while, her eyes/ears were filthy and she'd also got a water infection. probably from a pre mated irriation or so we thought. She had also got swelling on her back leg from an old injury which hadnt been treated. Shes ok now though after some antibiotics, bath treatments and a pamper day at the dog palour. Forgot to say, when she was groomed there was patches of fur missing on the base of her tail and on her back., The vets think its hormonal from so many litters and with good food etc she should be ok. Hence why another trip to the vets yesterday


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Allana said:


> Him that does all the dodgy builders and that but i have seen him do another programme now as well.
> 
> I'm gonna have a look into it, they need exposing on a national scale!!


Be careful who you go too, because some journo's and papers do a little more digging and not just on the one situation.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

This is a different dog. That was the advert I was ringing about. So by the time I got home I was so confused but then she said it was another advert from someone who'd borrowed her account. I know I know im stupid and fell for it but I really thought I was doing a good thing by rescuing her in her time of need


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> She needed a good bath,her feet were stained as if she was in a kennel for quite a while, her eyes/ears were filthy and she'd also got a water infection. probably from a pre mated irriation or so we thought. She had also got swelling on her back leg from an old injury which hadnt been treated. Shes ok now though after some antibiotics, bath treatments and a pamper day at the dog palour. Forgot to say, when she was groomed there was patches of fur missing on the base of her tail and on her back., The vets think its hormonal from so many litters and with good food etc she should be ok. Hence why another trip to the vets yesterday


Did you get any pics of her when you received her...

Also come on where are the pics of her now.. xxx


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

How do I put pictures on here?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> How do I put pictures on here?


Are you a member of Photobucket?


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

No I will look into it.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Just want to say thank you everyone for confirming ive done the right thing.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

pop photobucket into your pc.. and it will load up just make your self a member then you can upload your pics from your pc onto your photobucket account... Then once you have done that you can click on the pic and it will come up with options you copy and save one then add it to your post.. someone else will prob no which to click on think its the fourth option for forums etc.. xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> Just want to say thank you everyone for confirming ive done the right thing.


to be honest with you, i think you did the right thing by this little dog but i think the woman is just scamming and saying she has a pregnant dog for sale to get rid of ' old stock' by saying they are pregnant and knows someone will come along and buy her it was very true in the case of little chloe though


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive just put 3 images on the pet photos if you can see them. Millie is the tri, Rosie is the Blenhiem and Lily is the Ruby. All 3 are my babies xxx


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats what im thinking now that ive read all these forums. Such a shame. Why not be honest and say shes no longer needed. People would accept that more than saying she was pregnant


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I've emailed to watchdog and inside out..... worth a shot x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Allana said:


> I've emailed to watchdog and inside out..... worth a shot x


There must be five threads on this women.. re these dogs and dying pups and sickly ones.. they all go back to one person.. I put the details on here abit ago..


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I copied in a link to thread so if anyone does take the time to read they can see what they are like!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

they are all very pretty...

lovemycavs's Images - Pet Photo Gallery - Upload & Share Pet Photos


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> Thats what im thinking now that ive read all these forums. Such a shame. Why not be honest and say shes no longer needed. People would accept that more than saying she was pregnant


because if she was just selling a older dog no one would pay the money she is asking for it, a lot of people would be looking to make a profit out of her puppies and please note i am not saying you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> because if she was just selling a older dog no one would pay the money she is asking for it, a lot of people would be looking to make a profit out of her puppies and please note i am not saying you


And she has had bitches up for sale with puppies with here.. for a lot of money....


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Just out of interest, would anyone be willing to ring about the advert still on here to see if shes still available? If they say she is its obvious what their doing and that will be proof for investigators. Reason for getting rid, she feared for her safety with her sausage dogs attacking her


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I know your not, ive got families willing to give them a home without me selling them. I would rather do that, have sleepless nights etc knowing all of them were safe and happy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> Just out of interest, would anyone be willing to ring about the advert still on here to see if shes still available? If they say she is its obvious what their doing and that will be proof for investigators. Reason for getting rid, she feared for her safety with her sausage dogs attacking her


is she still advertising her then?????


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

The original dog I rang about is still on here. The frail looking one the original message was about


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> The original dog I rang about is still on here. The frail looking one the original message was about


just phoned her and guess what......... she is keeping her


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to be the one to do this but luvemycavs ... you didn't do the right thing IMO. You are also not continuing to do the right thing IMO 

If she is not even 28 days yet why haven't you had the vet give her the mismate shot? Given what your vet has told you about being over bred, an injury and bald patches this girl is hardly in a fit state to continue with any potential pregnancy.

The only way this cruel and money grabbing breeder will stop is if people stop buying these pregnant dogs, or any other dog for that matter. I know it's awful to think that way, but really it's the ONLY responsible thing to do.

PLEASE get the girl up to the vets ASAP (today if you can) for the mismate jab. Stop this cycle now for this tired girl. 

Your last post about the original ad still being there proves my point. If people are still buying these dogs from them, they will continue.

Sorry to burst your bubble .


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> If she is not even 28 days yet why haven't you had the vet give her the mismate shot? Given what your vet has told you about being over bred, an injury and bald patches this girl is hardly in a fit state to continue with any potential pregnancy.
> 
> The only way this cruel and money grabbing breeder will stop is if people stop buying these pregnant dogs, or any other dog for that matter. I know it's awful to think that way, but really it's the ONLY responsible thing to do.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I have to agree with Aurelia on this one 
As sad as the situation is .... it would be in the dogs best interest to terminate a pregnancy (if she is pregnant). If she is fit enough I wouldnt even have the mismate I would have her spayed x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> just phoned her and guess what......... she is keeping her


She's obviously been confirmed as pregnant then


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I'm sorry to be the one to do this but luvemycavs ... you didn't do the right thing IMO. You are also not continuing to do the right thing IMO
> 
> If she is not even 28 days yet why haven't you had the vet give her the mismate shot? Given what your vet has told you about being over bred, an injury and bald patches this girl is hardly in a fit state to continue with any potential pregnancy.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. The mismate jab is the best thing for this poor girl and to have her spayed.

So glad she has found a loving, caring home but all the time money is being put in to line this dispicable womans pocket she will continue this outrageous scam and these dogs will continue to suffer


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Its discusting.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> She's obviously been confirmed as pregnant then


mmm i am tending to think she currently has no more of the ' old stock cavaliers' to dispose of at the minute but can see where you are coming from but i dont honestly think they ever were pregnant just a marketing ploy to get someone to buy one. when i asked about the dog for sale she said straight away which one?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just read the thread since it was updated.

I'm afraid i agree 100% with aurelia and the others who have suggested that buying this poor bitch was not the best move.

Buying a dog from these despicable people will only condem even more dogs to suffer in their hands. If you take away their market then they will stop producing these dogs and pups. I know that doesnt give help for the bitch who is there at the moment, but its the ONLY way to stop them.

I am also shocked that if the bitch is as early into pregnancy as you suggest, she hasnt had a mismate. I'm afraid for me the risks of mismate would be much less than the risks of pregnancy, birth and lactation on her tired little body.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> mmm i am tending to think she currently has no more of the ' old stock cavaliers' to dispose of at the minute but can see where you are coming from but i dont honestly think they ever were pregnant just a marketing ploy to get someone to buy one. when i asked about the dog for sale she said straight away which one?


they are pregnant, of that i am sure.

There was a poster recently who had bought a pregnant chihuahua from them and that ended in tears.

ITs a convenient way to dispose of older or problem bitches.

When they arent producing properly anymore, have had complications or have been mated by the "wrong" breed... then its much more lucrative to sell them on pregnant, than trying to home a sick overbred tired out dog.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

My bubble hasnt been burst. From the support ive had from other people has proved I did the right thing. Shes now got a loving home rather than stuck in a kennel with a potential pregnancy. I took her to the vet the day after I collected her.She agreed shes probably had 2 litters before. My vet didnt consider it to be a danger to her health but only when she went to the groomers did the patches show up. She has an old injury just like you or me could substain.She is not an old dog which i have never suggested. She still has plenty of life in her which is why the vet wasnt concerned if she was pregnant. She will be spayed as soon as its possible. At the end of the day, she is now sitting on my seatee, nice and warm and loving the attention. Something she didnt get before. I understand what your saying about the breeders but I did something to help this dog. Somebody has rung up and potentially it has stopped. At least ive done something rather than sit back and do nothing.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> just read the thread since it was updated.
> 
> I'm afraid i agree 100% with aurelia and the others who have suggested that buying this poor bitch was not the best move.
> 
> ...


Am also very surprised that the vet did not advise the mis-mate on her visits too.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Poor girl in such a rough state.

She would have the mismate if I'd fetched her, followed by a spay after her next season.

Poor little mite, sounds like she has landed on her feet with you though. Best thing you can do for her is terminate the pregnancy.... Last thing she needs is going through the whelping and rearing of pups... Chances are she was a poor whelper, hence the reason she was sold on. Also completely un health tested and the last thing the country needs is yet another litter of unhealth tested pups.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Im not so sure that there is a right and wrong with this case. Its hard to see a beautiful animal being ill treated and if it has taken her away from harm then its not wrong. 
Yes it is wrong to give this woman money for miss treating these poor creatures. But she needs taking in hand by the authorities that keep asking people to donate money to them and do nothing. ( i don't think i need to mention names)


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree with the others, the mismate would be the most responsible option in her case. She needs to settle now and not go through a pregnancy which is dangerous in itself.

I also must say even though u rescued her another dog will take her place now i fear. And the cruelty to those poor dogs continues.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> they are pregnant, of that i am sure.
> 
> There was a poster recently who had bought a pregnant chihuahua from them and that ended in tears.
> 
> ...


yes, i do remember that now bbm its just sick at the end of the day if they are pregnant or not,she is one evil woman i just hope karma hurries up for her


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

you did the right thing for this particular bitch. she is now in a loving warm home which she didn't have before. But I fear that other bitches will take her place, a bit like in pet shops. When you buy an animal in a pet shop, you are doing the right thing by giving that animal a good home, however other animals will now fill that space which could then suffer.

however i agree with the other posters, get the mismate for her. even though she may go through the pregnancy and whelping well, there's another litter of puppies which are untested, which is just not needed in this country.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lovemycavs said:


> My bubble hasnt been burst. From the support ive had from other people has proved I did the right thing. Shes now got a loving home rather than stuck in a kennel with a potential pregnancy. I took her to the vet the day after I collected her.She agreed shes probably had 2 litters before. My vet didnt consider it to be a danger to her health but only when she went to the groomers did the patches show up. She has an old injury just like you or me could substain.She is not an old dog which i have never suggested. She still has plenty of life in her which is why the vet wasnt concerned if she was pregnant. She will be spayed as soon as its possible. At the end of the day, she is now sitting on my seatee, nice and warm and loving the attention. Something she didnt get before. I understand what your saying about the breeders but I did something to help this dog. Somebody has rung up and potentially it has stopped. At least ive done something rather than sit back and do nothing.


your suggestion that people sit back and do nothing is quite insulting. I know a number of members who are at this moment continuing to put pressure on the local authority (and other agencies) to bring about the end to all the dogs suffering.

I am pleased that this ONE dog has got a loving home, what concerns me is the fact that the money you have handed over will go to buy another TWO dogs to be overused and abused in such a way. The cycle will NEVER break until people stop buying puppy farmers dogs.

To put it bluntly, yes you have helped this one dog, but you have condemned more to the same fate.

I mean no offence, because i know just how hard it is not to rush in and buy them all to save them from these people. The trouble is for every one saved another 2 will be abused because of your profit.

I'm also concerned that you would even consider continuing a pregnancy for a rescued dog, who has had at least 2 litters (there are no markers on a dogs body to say exactly how many litters its had), where you have no idea who the sire is (what happens if its a much bigger breed?), no idea what the whelping was like last time (chances are it was complicated hence her being for sale), and bringing more un-health tested puppies into a world where the cavalier breed is suffering. How can that be right?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa i'd never heard of Whitwell and i only live about 15 miles away...so DT tells me


This poor little dog  - hope something can be done.

Whitwell's the next village to me - didn't realise you and DT were so close, Noushka!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> This poor little dog  - hope something can be done.
> 
> Whitwell's the next village to me - didn't relalise you and DT were so close, Noushka!


Not far from me tooo


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I'm also concerned that you would even consider continuing a pregnancy for a rescued dog, who has had at least 2 litters (there are no markers on a dogs body to say exactly how many litters its had), where you have no idea who the sire is (what happens if its a much bigger breed?), no idea what the whelping was like last time (chances are it was complicated hence her being for sale), and bringing more un-health tested puppies into a world where the cavalier breed is suffering. How can that be right?


completely agree. the bitch needs to go for a mismate jab ASAP.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i hope lovemycavs lets us know what she decides in regards the pregnancy if she will go for the mismate or if she continues with the pregnancy


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I wasnt suggesting anyone on here sitting back and doing nothing the fact that people are on here shows people care about animals.I was genuinely sucked in by this lady. She fed me a story and i fell for it and im sorry i did. I really thought i was doing the best for the dog by rescuing her from been attacked and her puppies. Thats how genuine the lady sounded. Only by going on here today and stubbling on to this forum did I realise what had happened. I have kc/health certificates for both the girl and the boy whom she was mated with so i really did this this was genuine. The vet suggested maybe 2 because she isnt sagging underneath like many dogs do. I will take her to be mismated today now that ive read this. As i say i really thought i was helping a dog who needed a home and didnt realise this was happening before today. Now I know whats happened i sort it but please do not think ill of me, i didnt think it would be how it is by how the lady was, just shows you cant trust anyone. I just came on here for advice and this is what ive been dealt with. im the last person to endorse a puppy farm and in hindsight I could say yes ive created 2 more dogs to be used but i didnt know that at the time and im sorry, but at least Millie is now happy


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lovemycavs said:


> My bubble hasnt been burst. From the support ive had from other people has proved I did the right thing. Shes now got a loving home rather than stuck in a kennel with a potential pregnancy. I took her to the vet the day after I collected her.She agreed shes probably had 2 litters before. My vet didnt consider it to be a danger to her health but only when she went to the groomers did the patches show up. She has an old injury just like you or me could substain.She is not an old dog which i have never suggested. She still has plenty of life in her which is why the vet wasnt concerned if she was pregnant. She will be spayed as soon as its possible. At the end of the day, she is now sitting on my seatee, nice and warm and loving the attention. Something she didnt get before. I understand what your saying about the breeders but I did something to help this dog. Somebody has rung up and potentially it has stopped. At least ive done something rather than sit back and do nothing.





billyboysmammy said:


> your suggestion that people sit back and do nothing is quite insulting. I know a number of members who are at this moment continuing to put pressure on the local authority (and other agencies) to bring about the end to all the dogs suffering.
> 
> I am pleased that this ONE dog has got a loving home, what concerns me is the fact that the money you have handed over will go to buy another TWO dogs to be overused and abused in such a way. The cycle will NEVER break until people stop buying puppy farmers dogs.
> 
> ...


BBM I was just about to reply with almost the exact same. Thanks for saving my fingers a little 

One thing I'd like to say about the 'doing nothing' comment ... I can tell you that this is definately not the case


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Has anyone contacted the Tax Man  With the new measures to clamp down on tax evasion and fraud they might be really interested in a case like this where there is plenty of evidence. I doubt very much this money is being declared


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lovemycavs said:


> I wasnt suggesting anyone on here sitting back and doing nothing the fact that people are on here shows people care about animals.I was genuinely sucked in by this lady. She fed me a story and i fell for it and im sorry i did. I really thought i was doing the best for the dog by rescuing her from been attacked and her puppies. Thats how genuine the lady sounded. Only by going on here today and stubbling on to this forum did I realise what had happened. I have kc/health certificates for both the girl and the boy whom she was mated with so i really did this this was genuine. The vet suggested maybe 2 because she isnt sagging underneath like many dogs do.* I will take her to be mismated today now that ive read this*. As i say i really thought i was helping a dog who needed a home and didnt realise this was happening before today. Now I know whats happened i sort it but please do not think ill of me, i didnt think it would be how it is by how the lady was, just shows you cant trust anyone. I just came on here for advice and this is what ive been dealt with. im the last person to endorse a puppy farm and in hindsight I could say yes ive created 2 more dogs to be used but i didnt know that at the time and im sorry, but at least Millie is now happy


So so so pleased to read that  Then you will be doing the right thing by the poor love, and you can continue to love her without so much worry.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Not far from me tooo


Yeah - I posted the last bit before I'd read far enough down the thread to realise! (I already knew mumof6 lives in the same village as me)

I also didn't realise it was an old thread, and how things had developed.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Has anyone contacted the Tax Man  With the new measures to clamp down on tax evasion and fraud they might be really interested in a case like this where there is plenty of evidence. I doubt very much this money is being declared


They may well have Rainy. But if anyone were to admit it they would be harming any investigation. So if anyone has, please do not admit as much. Remember the words spoken to you at the time of reporting about it resulting in a possible prosecution against you


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lovemycavs said:


> I wasnt suggesting anyone on here sitting back and doing nothing the fact that people are on here shows people care about animals.I was genuinely sucked in by this lady. She fed me a story and i fell for it and im sorry i did. I really thought i was doing the best for the dog by rescuing her from been attacked and her puppies. Thats how genuine the lady sounded. Only by going on here today and stubbling on to this forum did I realise what had happened. I have kc/health certificates for both the girl and the boy whom she was mated with so i really did this this was genuine. The vet suggested maybe 2 because she isnt sagging underneath like many dogs do. I will take her to be mismated today now that ive read this. As i say i really thought i was helping a dog who needed a home and didnt realise this was happening before today. Now I know whats happened i sort it but please do not think ill of me, i didnt think it would be how it is by how the lady was, just shows you cant trust anyone. I just came on here for advice and this is what ive been dealt with. im the last person to endorse a puppy farm and in hindsight I could say yes ive created 2 more dogs to be used but i didnt know that at the time and im sorry, but at least Millie is now happy


See that makes quite a difference. Buying from her because you believed her lies, is very different from deliberatly buying from her in order to "rescue" a bitch from a puppy farmer....

I am so so so pleased she is going for the mismate, and i am over the moon she has a loving home... If/when you get the chance, report this bloody woman to all the relevent authorities..

tax man
council for her breeding licence
rspca
etc


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lovemycavs said:


> I wasnt suggesting anyone on here sitting back and doing nothing the fact that people are on here shows people care about animals.I was genuinely sucked in by this lady. She fed me a story and i fell for it and im sorry i did. I really thought i was doing the best for the dog by rescuing her from been attacked and her puppies. Thats how genuine the lady sounded. Only by going on here today and stubbling on to this forum did I realise what had happened. I have kc/health certificates for both the girl and the boy whom she was mated with so i really did this this was genuine. The vet suggested maybe 2 because she isnt sagging underneath like many dogs do. I will take her to be mismated today now that ive read this. As i say i really thought i was helping a dog who needed a home and didnt realise this was happening before today. Now I know whats happened i sort it but please do not think ill of me, i didnt think it would be how it is by how the lady was, just shows you cant trust anyone. I just came on here for advice and this is what ive been dealt with. im the last person to endorse a puppy farm and in hindsight I could say yes ive created 2 more dogs to be used but i didnt know that at the time and im sorry, but at least Millie is now happy


No one thinks bad of you. What was mentioned was in more generic terms. I hope you stay on here so we can here of how the little girl continues to do.

No one suggesting you have done the wrong thing as such. You can only help one dog at a time, and your heart strings were tugged at. We all feel the same way. If OH hadn't banned me, I'd have been there in a shot, fully aware that someone would take her place, but I can't help them all. We can only help those we see.

Ignorance is bliss and I often wish I didn't know as much as I do. Would be so much easier if I weren't aware of what these poor dogs were going through, but after whelping over 170 litters I've seen what happens to bitches. I've lost my own bitch through a natural whelping. Dogs are just a commodity to these people.

I have learned to realise over time that I can't help every dog, just the ones we hear about, so I have decided that its much better to keep wearing your pants underneath your tights and only help the ones that are staring us in the face, until the time comes that the government  toughen up on these monstrosities. When that happens, we can concentrate on the dogs that have slipped through the cracks.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> They may well have Rainy. But if anyone were to admit it they would be harming any investigation. So if anyone has, please do not admit as much. Remember the words spoken to you at the time of reporting about it resulting in a possible prosecution against you


Precicely, best not to talk about things once reported, it doesnt help at all with their investigation.

However, if there are members who feel inclined to report them to the authorities... there is nothing stopping them!


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm genuinely really upset by whats happened today. i really thought I was helping a little dog in need. Shes so happy so i know ive done the right thing by her but i know i may have created another dogs future. I didnt mean anyone on here sitting back its just there are too many people out there who do nothing. im upset to think that people suggested i would want to put another dog in that situation, i really hope you can see why i did it before i knew what was happening. Shes booked in for tomorrow.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We can see why. Nobody thinks bad of you. Its just one of those things that is out of our control. On one hand we don't want a dog to suffer, so we rescue it. On the other hand all we do is create a space for another. 

Think about it this way.... SHE WAS "NO USE" TO THIS BREEDER ANYMORE. If you hadn't got her and no one else had got her, she would have been bucketed to make room for the next dog. You saved this dog from a death sentence either way. You did the right thing.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I have dealt with too much death over the past 2 years for me to leave a dog to follow the same path. My 5 year old daughter was on the brink but managed to pull through. When I telephoned she said she was worried her dogs would kill her if they got to her and especially her puppies. I asked what would she do if she wasnt rehomed before she had them and she said it was a risk she would have to take. How could I live with that then? knowing i could at least save her life one way or another... I have 2 cavaliers and 1 shih tzu who love other dogs and thought i could give her the perfect home and she has. I was willing to bring up the puppies because this is how genuine this lady was.So now im feeling so low knowing how sucked in i was and even though ive saved Millie, i just feel like i cant trust anyone who could need my help in future.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

i echo what Tanyas just said

relax and enjoy your little millie we all learn things most of the time from doing and sometimes we make good sound judgements at the time that have positive immediate effects but that we learn from doing this that it may not have been so productive long term

this situation where unscrupulous breeders do such things is a bigger issue than feels comfortable and is one that needs urgent attention but the man power and cost of doing this means unfortunately it will continue for a very long time but at least now you are more aware you can put the word around and hopefully little by lettl people will stop buying from these awful people 

millie is one lucky litle girl


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

lovemycavs said:


> So now im feeling so low knowing how sucked in i was and even though ive saved Millie


We all get sucked in on something or another, it's a way of life. I think you have done a great job of getting her out of there in the first place. And hope she settles in with you. Sounds like the poor girl is in the right (and safetst) place. She has now got a caring owner.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't feel sad or disappointed in yourself. Turn that energy into helping put a stop to it  Report to every possible authority/charity you can. It's the best way!


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha ha shes settled in alright, she taken the best seat in the house and were either banished to the beanbag or shes wrapped around the back of our necks. Also she loves a cup of tea, so we can never sit and drink it while Millies around because its a race who gets to it first.Shes so lovely and to see her happy makes it worth while. Shes put life back into the house again. Its just a shock when you actually read whats gone on and it makes my blood boil. 
Thanks everyone. will be sorted tomorrow xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she sounds adorable:thumbup: enjoy her


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive emailed Nottingham Council asking what does a breeder need to do to become accredited breeder? ive also outlined whats happened and asked if this should be happening as its currently approved by them. Reply: we acknowledge your email and will hopefully reply within 3/4 days.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

good for you:thumbup:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes well done. Lets hope they have something to say about it


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I do believe it's Derbyshire County Council you need to speak to


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok will email them too. I know its classed as Nottinghamshire so i went for that 1 first. Hopefully they wouldve got back to me with the right 1 but will do that one as well. Thank you x


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> that isnt in kent by any chance


Hi, I have read through the thread and am absolutely disgusted!, I make no secret that I have no time for breeders, be they Puppy Farmers Back Yard Breeders or so called "Hobby Breeders", but this person is absolutely beyond belief, what I find harder to understand is that so many people purport to know the whereabouts of this vile individual and have not taken any action against her (*Well done to those of you that have!*, if people do not want to take direct action,which is perfectly understandable, then why not contact the "official agencies" which are supposed to handle this?, the local council should have an animal welfare department, it also may be beneficial to contact mailto[email protected] , perhaps if they can't help directly they may be able to advise of someone who can, I think as a *very last resort* it may be worth involving the RSPCA, believe me this is just the tip of a very big iceberg!, this evil scumbag needs stopping *Now.* wayne.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

critter said:


> what I find harder to understand is that so many people purport to know the whereabouts of this vile individual and have not taken any action against her (*Well done to those of you that have!*, if people do not want to take direct action,which is perfectly understandable, then why not contact the "official agencies" which are supposed to handle this?, the local council should have an animal welfare department, it also may be beneficial to contact mailto[email protected] , perhaps if they can't help directly they may be able to advise of someone who can, I think as a *very last resort* it may be worth involving the RSPCA, believe me this is just the tip of a very big iceberg!, this evil scumbag needs stopping *Now.* wayne.


Whoa - calm down mate - I find your comments about people on here who live in the same area as this breeder so insulting as to be laughable - how on earth do you come to the conclusion that any of us haven't contacted just about every angency we can think of - including some you don't mention, such as the local newspaper (which I did yesterday)? For goodness' sake get your brain in gear and direct your ire towards the perpetrator, not the people who are actively trying to do something about it.

btw - are you including yourself in this mythical group of people who have done nothing? If you read the advert you will know where she lives too - so what have you done? Who have you contacted?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

critter said:


> Hi, I have read through the thread and am absolutely disgusted!, I make no secret that I have no time for breeders, be they Puppy Farmers Back Yard Breeders or so called "Hobby Breeders", but this person is absolutely beyond belief, what I find harder to understand is that so many people purport to know the whereabouts of this vile individual and have not taken any action against her (*Well done to those of you that have!*, if people do not want to take direct action,which is perfectly understandable, then why not contact the "official agencies" which are supposed to handle this?, the local council should have an animal welfare department, it also may be beneficial to contact mailto[email protected] , perhaps if they can't help directly they may be able to advise of someone who can, I think as a *very last resort* it may be worth involving the RSPCA, believe me this is just the tip of a very big iceberg!, this evil scumbag needs stopping *Now.* wayne.


actually if it was the one in kent which it isnt , i have myself reported her on numerous occasions and guess what........... sweet FA has ever been done


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I do believe it's Derbyshire County Council you need to speak to


It is if it's Whitwell - but if, as an earlier post suggested, the Whitwell number was a work number and the actual kennels were nearer to Worksop, it could be Bassetlaw.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> It is if it's Whitwell - but if, as an earlier post suggested, the Whitwell number was a work number and the actual kennels were nearer to Worksop, it could be Bassetlaw.


the wink is the hint that perhaps (and making no confirmation here as to whether she has or she hasnt) she maybe just maybe has already done the ringing around for you.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

If you hadn't have "rescued" her someone else would have and she could have ended up anywhere 

Having been through the exactly the same thing with Chloe, your inbetween the devil and the deep blue sea, damned if you do, damned if you don't  Please don't feel guilty

Contact the breed rescue, they may know of this person/people...not sure what area if you let me know I'll get contact details


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Whoa - calm down mate - I find your comments about people on here who live in the same area as this breeder so insulting as to be laughable - how on earth do you come to the conclusion that any of us haven't contacted just about every angency we can think of - including some you don't mention, such as the local newspaper (which I did yesterday)? For goodness' sake get your brain in gear and direct your ire towards the perpetrator, not the people who are actively trying to do something about it.
> 
> btw - are you including yourself in this mythical group of people who have done nothing? If you read the advert you will know where she lives too - so what have you done? Who have you contacted?


Hi, I have not seen the advert and don't know where to look for it, I unfortunately live too far away to be able to do something constructive apart from e-mailing a link to this thread to several animal welfare concerns, which I have already done!, as you will see if you look at my location I live in the heart of Puppy Farming country (Pembrokeshire) and have been hassling the Welsh Assembly for quite a while about every Puppy Farmer I hear about, after all, it was their suggestion some time ago that "*Farmers that are feeling the pinch should get into Dog Breeding"*, tell me who the perpetrator is and I will certainly direct my ire towards them,. wayne.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

A couple of her ads, the "pregnant" bitches look very slim for cavaliers and small. The stud doesn't look in amazing shape either!

If I didn't think I'd take a dog, I'd go up to their location and have a look around, but my heart would probably make me take one, so I can't risk it. Don't have the money!!


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I have comeback on here to let you all know ive taken her for the mismate. Shes doing fine and hopefully she can live a happy life as she should. As you can see, I have contacted the council and im waiting for a reply. This wouldve been done sooner had I seen this thread before but only stumbled across it on Friday. I Genuinely thought this lady was above board until then. Yes, im a mug but like someone has said your damned if you do and damned if you dont. She is now happy and will be treated like a princess.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well done you... She may come back into season now, so keep her away from male dogs for the next month, just incase.

So please she is in a happy forever home now.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

I have to say, on here there are too many people waiting to critise people who genuinely care for animals. Its a fact that there are puppy farms and even though we all try to help we cant help every single animal in need. You can say I made a huge mistake taking this dog in, creating a future for another dog but she will now have a happy future. People do sit back and do nothing . I have rescued Cavaliers previously, and this one is the easiest by far. She is house trained, loving and has fitted in perfectly, like shes always been here. There is a slight posibility she has been treated with some dignity in her past even if to be used for her puppies in the mean time. But now she can relax. I apologise if anyone takes offence but I truly believe I did the right thing by this dog.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lovemycavs said:


> I have to say, on here there are too many people waiting to critise people who genuinely care for animals. Its a fact that there are puppy farms and even though we all try to help we cant help every single animal in need. You can say I made a huge mistake taking this dog in, creating a future for another dog but she will now have a happy future. People do sit back and do nothing . I have rescued Cavaliers previously, and this one is the easiest by far. She is house trained, loving and has fitted in perfectly, like shes always been here. There is a slight posibility she has been treated with some dignity in her past even if to be used for her puppies in the mean time. But now she can relax. I apologise if anyone takes offence but I truly believe I did the right thing by this dog.


im in agreement i think that girl u took on now has the chance to live out her years happy in a loving home...at the same time people buyin ANY puppys from puppy farms are giving the "breeders" more fuel to keep breeding meaning more money for them!xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow ive missed so much

good on ya for taking on this dog and doing the best by her:thumbup:


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

cav said:


> ow ive missed so much
> 
> good on ya for taking on this dog and doing the best by her:thumbup:


Thank you xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovemycavs said:


> Thank you xx


please dont think bad of us here as we all do care just some posts can come across in the wrong way.

im glad you got her and i hope you have plenty of happy times ahead with your special girl


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

this sounds like the woman i bought a pregnant chihuahua off the add sound exactly the same it was when i started to look more in to her and googled her phone number i found pet forums


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

chis said:


> this sounds like the woman i bought a pregnant chihuahua off the add sound exactly the same it was when i started to look more in to her and googled her phone number i found pet forums


oh yeah i remember that bitch - sorry - woman

The best thing we can really do is spread the word without being slanderous and dragging the forum into it :thumbup:


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

chis said:


> this sounds like the woman i bought a pregnant chihuahua off the add sound exactly the same it was when i started to look more in to her and googled her phone number i found pet forums


Thats just what I did and got hit with all this lot. What happened to your chihuahua in the end? I hope a happy ending xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

if you type in cavalier king charles and whitwell the ad is still there for a pregnant tri coloured bitch.


----------



## crisscross (Oct 26, 2010)

gonna sound odd but what do did this woman look like. a few years ago i had dealings with a woman selling different dogs and its sounds extrmemly familiar. if it is the same woman she's managed to dodge numerous bullets for years. the dogs will also be in horrendously gross conditions, in her house not kennels. really hoping its not the same woman as i thought i had managed to close her down 5 yrs ago.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> if you type in cavalier king charles and whitwell the ad is still there for a pregnant tri coloured bitch.


i phoned her vizzy, she is now keeping her


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i phoned her vizzy, she is now keeping her


hmmmm until she has more she wants to get rid of


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

crisscross said:


> gonna sound odd but what do did this woman look like. a few years ago i had dealings with a woman selling different dogs and its sounds extrmemly familiar. if it is the same woman she's managed to dodge numerous bullets for years. the dogs will also be in horrendously gross conditions, in her house not kennels. really hoping its not the same woman as i thought i had managed to close her down 5 yrs ago.


She had longish brown hair, about 35ish years old. quite thin. her teeth werent very good.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> hmmmm until she has more she wants to get rid of


I started this off again when i saw this last friday. That was the original advert i saw and was given another dog. I suggested someone ring her to see if its still available suprise suprise shes now keeping it, yet ive got one here from only 2 weeks ago, from the advert i rang up about. Luckily this dog is ok after plenty of vet checks and grooming, but still not sure about the history i was given judging by the threads on here.


----------



## doggerbank (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry i have not said hi first, but i was just browsing the forum when i read this thread and had to comment.

the woman in question is, in my opinion, vile ,disgusting , cruel and downright heartless.

kudos to all of you that have tried to help and posted messages.


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

lovemycavs said:


> Thats just what I did and got hit with all this lot. What happened to your chihuahua in the end? I hope a happy ending xx


No happy ending with her she had 1 boy puppy that was born dead, died as it was being born i think breach birth, i really tried to revive him but her was cold very quickly after coming out 
both dogs are very under socialized definitely not house trained and are so over bonded with each other that the only way to make any improvements in them with my other dogs was to split them up as the pair of them would set about my other Chihuahuas, 
the woman has no conscience she has 3 pregnant cavaliers for sale at the moment one add shows the dogs being mated just days before she placed the add to sell her so she definitely mates them as a selling point so her older dogs go of puppy prices i really dont know how she sleeps at night

(sorry if this has been shown already but here is the add with the dogs being mated)

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4ho...f60058587802577b600532afd!OpenDocument&Click=


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

chis said:


> (sorry if this has been shown already but here is the add with the dogs being mated)
> 
> 3 Year Old Tri Cavalier Bitch *Pregnant* in Whitwell, Nottinghamshire ( Dogs For Sale )


My goodness


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I want to call and buy the girl   but im worried that she may not get on with all the cats, dont want to stress her more, her face in those pics looks so sad 

there is a no kc cav for sale near me, i nearly picked up the phone to call, it says 'due in season on 11th nov previously whelped a litter of 7 pups sad sale, NO OFFERS! £350' (was £400)

poor babies


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

These people are dispicable


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Seeing that ad in that link severely naffed me off... There must be someone we can ring or advise.. showing a dog being mated in an add is wrong.. mating a dog then selling it is wrong.. Quite obviously this person seriously does not give a toss about these dogs and finds it easy money.. Like I said previously it must be easier for her rather than have the pups herself.. I am seriously effing livid..

I can't believe she is still selling pups...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

PLEASE , please, please do not give in to this woman's selling tactics. *If you are tempted to call, please do ... but not her*. Call all the relevant people needed to report this woman/couple/family and help to get them closed down.

Every time someone buys one of their dogs/puppies they will have already made plans to replace them.

When reporting her, please be sure to let the whoever know that she is now posting adverts with a picture of two dogs mating as well 

People you can call:

Derbyshire Council Derbyshire County Council - Contact Us
Inland Revenue (tax evasion, it may be SA evasion, but could be the more serious evasion (earning above 70K)) HM Revenue & Customs: Reporting Tax Evasion
RSPCA Reporting animals in distress - Help and advice - All about animals
Derbyshire News Contact | This is Derbyshire

If you need the details of this person(s) to do the above you will find them in this thread. It is worth knowing that you do not need a name, just an address/postcode and phone number (even a mobile number will do) for all of the above. Both of which have been posted on this thread. Also please note that the address' are classed as Derbyshire, not Notts as they would have you believe 

The more people that do the above, the quicker these people will be shut down!


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

chis said:


> the woman has no conscience she has 3 pregnant cavaliers for sale at the moment one add shows the dogs being mated just days before she placed the add to sell her so she definitely mates them as a selling point so her older dogs go of puppy prices i really dont know how she sleeps at night
> 
> (sorry if this has been shown already but here is the add with the dogs being mated)
> 
> 3 Year Old Tri Cavalier Bitch *Pregnant* in Whitwell, Nottinghamshire ( Dogs For Sale )


Millie must be the one she had just mated when I fetched her. I answered the original add of the little white one but got an almost black Tri Cavalier. I never saw the advert for her. One good thing, she is fully socialised and loves my other cavaliers and is house trained. So sorry to hear about your puppy. I really thought this ad was genuine and she sounded it on the phone. I couldnt bear the thought of her having the puppies in kennels which is why I got sucked in. After seeing this, I took her for the mismate as I wasnt sure how the puppies would be. I didnt do it for the money off the puppies, I did it because I genuinely cared. I couldnt beleive it when she told me how recently she mated her which is why I came across this forum. The dog I thought i was getting was already 4 weeks pregnant but this was only a week, when I rang up to query dates etc. She definitely is one sick lady....


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

jackie99 said:


> my goodness


thats my millie!!!!! I havent seen this before...., im really upset ....this evil bitch really did mate her only a week before getting rid...


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

lovemycavs said:


> millie must be the one she had just mated when i fetched her. I answered the original add of the little white one but got an almost black tri cavalier. I never saw the advert for her. One good thing, she is fully socialised and loves my other cavaliers and is house trained. So sorry to hear about your puppy. I really thought this ad was genuine and she sounded it on the phone. I couldnt bear the thought of her having the puppies in kennels which is why i got sucked in. After seeing this, i took her for the mismate as i wasnt sure how the puppies would be. I didnt do it for the money off the puppies, i did it because i genuinely cared. I couldnt beleive it when she told me how recently she mated her which is why i came across this forum. The dog i thought i was getting was already 4 weeks pregnant but this was only a week, when i rang up to query dates etc. She definitely is one sick lady....


just seen the photo, thats my millie!!!!


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I want to call and buy the girl   but im worried that she may not get on with all the cats, dont want to stress her more, her face in those pics looks so sad
> 
> there is a no kc cav for sale near me, i nearly picked up the phone to call, it says 'due in season on 11th nov previously whelped a litter of 7 pups sad sale, NO OFFERS! £350' (was £400)
> 
> poor babies


Where did you see this advert? ive tried to see if its the same one thats i responded to


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Im still waiting for an answer from the council with regards to her licence as an accredited breeder. 
I have just emailed this woman seen as she is advertising the dog ive got sitting right by me. This is the 1st picture ive seen on the internet of Millie. Lets just see if she replies.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

If you went to Nottinghamshire county council only you will be waiting a long time. She is under Derbyshire county council hun.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> If you went to Nottinghamshire county council only you will be waiting a long time. She is under Derbyshire county council hun.


I emailed both once I was told which council it was. Thank you for letting me know xx


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

After many hours researching this woman last night and reading lots of horror stories, I am now on the phone to the RSPCA to see what can be done. The picture currently on Pets4homes is my Millie who I collected the begining of October, yet this is on a month later.Ive told them that there seems to be a number of pregnant dogs advertised over the past few months at least of different breeds.


----------



## lovemycavs (Oct 22, 2010)

Just finished on phone, they are forwarding it to the local RSPCA to hopefully check it out. Fingers crossed but seen as its been reported previously I dont hold my breath. They asked to get in touch with Pets4homes but i want to hold off until the relevant people have seen it when they do a search. If anyone can ring the advert and see what the story is, that would be a big help. I cant do it as she will recognise my voice, but this is definitely the dog i have here.


----------

